# My Singing Presentation



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

One for sorrow steps 





Mamma mia ABBA





Night fever beegees





Melting pot boyzone





Say you'll be mine steps


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

A little disappointed about the crossover to pop but at least you've maintained your usual standards. I think you should try an opera aria. Unfortunately, I lack the skills to determine the fach of your voice. I only know that fach was the first word that popped into my head when I heard those videos. I look foward to more greatness.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

Just a few singing lessons and you can sing in the La Scala.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Awesome

I've been listening to Gesualdo recently - do you think you could...no, it's too much to ask.

All power to your voice...I am ready to join the Cult of bellbottom!


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

I could never understand the mind what you like about my singing, as i am of poor knowledge. As you might be knowing more about arias, christian gothic singing, opera singing...!
I don't know how to sing christian gothic singing..., but as i was searching yesterday on youtube i came across this....aria performed by a small boy, queen of the night....i liked it so much....






As i like it tunes a lot, so in my idle time i would like to sing this aria. But in my own style, as though there is language barrier and also the transformation problem from classical english singing to gothic singing....! But nice to give it a try. In european perhaps there are generations of the ages so they pass on the knowledge to the children, so its easy for them. So i think there is abundance of talent in little children in european countries in singing as well as in playing instruments. 
If i were to sing 'queen of aria' then i might sing in not so low tone but like as in melody.....
Also the piano in this video is most perfectly played sound....


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow. What a choice. You'll be amazing. 
Der Hölle Rache from Mozart's The Magic Flute.
The libretto is here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Der_H%C3%B6lle_Rache_kocht_in_meinem_Herzen


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Sorry - haven't listened; believe colleagues when they say it's good, but....disappointed to see this thread here, instead of under 'vocal, perhaps.
Plenty of 'how do you like my singing' on other forums; one reason I'm on this one, called 'classical music discussion' (!) rather more often.


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

I found the lyrics to der holle rache...
German Text

Der Hölle Rache kocht in meinem Herzen,
Tod und Verzweiflung flammet um mich her!
Fühlt nicht durch dich Sarastro
Todesschmerzen,
So bist du meine Tochter nimmermehr.
Verstossen sei auf ewig,
Verlassen sei auf ewig,
Zertrümmert sei'n auf ewig
Alle Bande der Natur
Wenn nicht durch dich!
Sarastro wird erblassen!
Hört, Rachegötter,
Hört der Mutter Schwur!
English Translation of "Der Hölle Rache"

The vengeance of Hell boils in my heart,
Death and despair flame about me!
If Sarastro does not through you feel
The pain of death,
Then you will be my daughter nevermore.
Disowned may you be forever,
Abandoned may you be forever,
Destroyed be forever
All the bonds of nature,
If not through you
Sarastro becomes pale! (as death)
Hear, Gods of Revenge,
Hear a mother's oath!

Its somewhat tough in continuation....
What is this singing instead....





Glitter and be gay,
That's the part I play;
Here I am in Paris, France,
Forced to bend my soul
To a sordid role,
Victimized by bitter, bitter circumstance.
Alas for me! Had I remained
Beside my lady mother,
My virtue had remained unstained
Until my maiden hand was gained
By some Grand Duke or other.

Ah, 'twas not to be;
Harsh necessity
Brought me to this gilded cage.
Born to higher things,
Here I droop my wings,
Ah! Singing of a sorrow nothing can assuage.

And yet of course I rather like to revel,
Ha ha!
I have no strong objection to champagne,
Ha ha!
My wardrobe is expensive as the devil,
Ha ha!
Perhaps it is ignoble to complain...
Enough, enough
Of being basely tearful!
I'll show my noble stuff
By being bright and cheerful!
Ha ha ha ha ha! Ha!

Pearls and ruby rings...
Ah, how can worldly things
Take the place of honor lost?
Can they compensate
For my fallen state,
Purchased as they were at such an awful cost?

Bracelets...lavalieres
Can they dry my tears?
Can they blind my eyes to shame?
Can the brightest brooch
Shield me from reproach?
Can the purest diamond purify my name?

And yet of course these trinkets are endearing,
Ha ha!
I'm oh, so glad my sapphire is a star,
Ha ha!
I rather like a twenty-carat earring,
Ha ha!
If I'm not pure, at least my jewels are!

Enough! Enough!
I'll take their diamond necklace
And show my noble stuff
By being gay and reckless!
Ha ha ha ha ha! Ha!

Observe how bravely I conceal
The dreadful, dreadful shame I feel.
Ha ha ha ha!

Its like singing as a dramatica...
I try to correct the lyrics....

Glitter and betray
That's the part I play;
Here I am in Paris, France,
Forced to bid my song
To a sordid soul,
Victimized by bitter, bitter circumstance.
Alas for me! Had I remained
Beside my lady mother,
My virtue had remained unstained
Until my maiden hand was gained
By some Grand Duke or other.

Ah, 'twas not for me;
Harsh necessity
Brought me to this gilded cage.
Born to higher things,
Here I droop my wings,
Ah! Singing of a sorrow nothing can astrange.

And yet i rise like a rebel,
Ha ha!
yet have a strong objection to champagne,
Ha ha!
My wardrobe is expensive as the devil,
Ha ha!
Perhaps isn't it terrible to complain...
Enough, enough
Of being basely careful!
I'll show my noble birth
By being bright and cheerful!
Ha ha ha ha ha! Ha!

Pearls and ruby rings...
Ah, how can worldly things
Take their place thus honor lost?
Can they compensate
For my fallen state,
Purchased as they were at such an awful cost?

Bracelets...lavalieres
Can they dry my tears?
Can they blind my eyes to shame?
Can the brightest brooch
Shield me from reproach?
Can the purest diamond purify my name?

And yet of course these trinkets are endearing,
Ha ha!
I'm oh, obliged sapphire is a star,
Ha ha!
I rather contemplate my earring,
Ha ha!
If I'm not puristan, at least my jewels are!

Enough! Enough!
I'll take their diamond necklace
And show my noble birth
as i am gay and recklace 
Ha ha ha ha ha! Ha!

Observe how bravely I conceal
The dreadful, right dreadful shame I feel.
Ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

That's from Bernstein's Candida. Those are a couple of really interesting choices you've made.

...and for no reason other than to keep with the classical theme - a little Mozart


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

I practiced k450 mozart piano scales atleast five times at home. Trying many versions to correct the casio scales to make it to perfection. Trying boris giltburg fast finger movements...but the casio scales seems different. So i try to just to get the melody out of it, istead of copying. Then i after so many tries fall back on making my own music style instead of copying and lastly without any assistance. And i feel its a good learning experience and feel so well.
So i think i'll some time later record my k450 again a better one if i get the scales correct.


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

i find this song so amusing but i can't find a karoake version video on youtube so i could try to give it my voice.....
I find diane damrau's singing acting quiet funny.






Glitter and betray
That's the part I play;
Here I am in Paris, France,
Forced to bid my song
To a sordid soul,
Victimized by bitter, bitter circumstance.
Alas for me! Had I remained
Beside my lady mother,
My virtue had remained unstained
Until my maiden hand was gained
By some Grand Duchess or other.

Ah, 'twas not for me;
Harsh necessity
Brought me to this gilded cage.
Born to higher things,
Here I droop my wings,
Ah! Singing of a sorrow nothing can astrange.

And yet i rise like a rebel,
Ha ha!
yet have a strong objection to champagne,
Ha ha!
My wardrobe is expensive as the devil,
Ha ha!
Perhaps isn't it terrible to complain...
Enough, enough
Of being basely careful!
I'll show my noble birth
By being bright and cheerful!
Ha ha ha ha ha! Ha!

Pearls and ruby rings...
Ah, how can worldly things
Take their place thus honor lost?
Can they compensate
For my fallen state,
Purchased as they were at such an awful cost?

Bracelets...lavalieres
Can they dry my tears?
Can they blind my eyes to shame?
Can the brightest brooch
Shield me from reproach?
Can the purest diamond purify my name?

And yet of course these trinkets are endearing,
Ha ha!
I'm oh, obliged sapphire is a star,
Ha ha!
I rather contemplate my earring,
Ha ha!
If I'm not puristan, at least my jewels are!

Enough! Enough!
I'll take their diamond necklace
And show my noble birth
as i am gay and recklace 
Ha ha ha ha ha! Ha!

Observe how bravely I conceal
The dreadful, right dreadful shame I feel.
Ha ha ha ha!

What could be the meaning of the song?
When women sing it...
A women married to a husband against her wishes, who brought her riches and glory. She still thinks if she would had remained with her mother and thought that she might had married someone better perhaps some grand duke. And thus she feels ashamed of herself being so gay and cheerful. She sings of sorrow when she goes for a party where richly gathered. And derides the drinks and the dresses. She feels as for her fallen state that would the richly pearls, lavaliers would lessen her pains. She then tries to seek attention by mentioning her noble birth and thinks diamonds, trinkets, sapphires...would find her way to happiness. Laughter in shame?

When men sing it....
The man who is sadness plays his part in this world of glitter and betrayal. He is in his imaginations that there remains his someone a soul to whom he sings his songs. And wishes he was married to some grand duchess. And thinks his life has no freedom like a caged bird. He then sees many a richly women in their richly abodes dressed in jewels and pearls. He then assumes that he is heartbroken and still he remains cheerfull in front of his richly women company he keeps. That his jewels wearing women could they bring him happiness? Or he just had to admire them for. As being mad as if drunk with red wine.

This songs brings to my mind the classic MGM musical movies some black&white where good looking actors sang and danced...
But as the women sings ha ha, what should the man sing ha, ha in variation pitch....as men would never sing ha ho ha ho...in higher ascending pitch scale...so what should be the alternative, could anyone suggest? Humming?


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

screen capture windows 7

Metro Goldwyn Mayer studios Bombay


----------

